# Odometer Reading.......



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

This is the most rounds I have ever put through any of my guns:



This came as sort of a surprise to me as I had thought a .44 Magnum would have reached this point first. Several other Rugers are not too far behind.

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Well, Bob, my own-personal-body odometer just rolled over to 200,000 miles.
My doctor tells me that my transmission needs rebuilding, my rear suspension is out of line, and my shocks are shot.
I'm glad to say that my valves don't need grinding yet, but several shorts are showing up in my computer.

I wish that I were looking as good as that Ruger does!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Wow, I was just a bit tired and out of sorts and wandering aimlessly around in my mind and I stumbled by here.

It is GREAT news that apparently all three of us can still sit upright. I'm much encouraged. :mrgreen:

Long live the .45 LC :smt1099


----------

